# Obama and London's Khan Unite for Online Sharia



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://conservativedailypost.com/b..._medium=OneSignal&utm_campaign=16_August_0900

What do they want? They want it to be a crime to warn others about the danger of Islam. Why? Because they are Muslims in leadership positions in Western nations. Western nations with diseases societies, ripe for the picking.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Doesn't separation of church and state apply here? How can they do this in the US?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

WTF?

Nice to know you Slippy.

Seriously though WTF?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Doesn't separation of church and state apply here? How can they do this in the US?


The constitution is superseded by political correctness and social justice.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Twitter let's ISIS recruit on their site but wants to censor speech against Islamic terrorism. Pretty much says it all to me.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The thought police of Terrony and oppression. We are being betrayed and enslaved day by day by this morally bankrupt muslim in the White House and the sheeple fall right in line nodding their heads in agreement. They will open their eyes to late, if they open them at all. When is a stand made? After we are raped, slaughtered, and slaves to Islam?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton: (and others) I don't for once think that skippy at 1600 PA AVE would do something like this. Would like to see just waht was actually written and signed.

As for calling criticism of Islam hate speach, it hasn't once stopped them from letting the ********* of isis to kill christians and others in the name of their bastardized alleged religion. But remember it was thought up by one hell of a nice guy Islam's Peodophine Number 1 Moe himself.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Denton: (and others) I don't for once think that skippy at 1600 PA AVE would do something like this. Would like to see just waht was actually written and signed.
> 
> As for calling criticism of Islam hate speach, it hasn't once stopped them from letting the ********* of isis to kill christians and others in the name of their bastardized alleged religion. But remember it was thought up by one hell of a nice guy Islam's Peodophine Number 1 Moe himself.


I am sure you all noticed ROM's new tag line "It's all true, give or take a lie or two". Need he say more?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I am sure you all noticed ROM's new tag line "It's all true, give or take a lie or two". Need he say more?


Watch: While the tag may have changed, the thoughts behind the old man haven't changed in over 50 years. Nor does the tag line bear on what I just posted. I don't and haven't put anything past the mope that's at the nice old house in DC.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

maggy said:


> the constitution is superseded by political correctness and social justice.


troll or sarcasm?


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> The constitution is superseded by political correctness and social justice.


The Constitution makes no mention about "separation of church and state". The first Amendment is worded thusly:

"*Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof;* or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."

Further; President Obama and Mayor Kahn are not members of the US Congress. They are attempting to enact "Global Law".

The US Constitution will not help us in this matter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jnichols2 said:


> The Constitution makes no mention about "separation of church and state". The first Amendment is worded thusly:
> 
> "*Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof;* or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact, it does help. 
What body is to make law? Not the president.

as usual, it seems the prez is stepping off his constitutional flagstone.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> As a matter of fact, it does help.
> What body is to make law? Not the president.
> 
> as usual, it seems the prez is stepping off his constitutional flagstone.


Oh, he's stepped off alright.

When I said the Constitution won't help us, I meant the prez is so far outside the law that a piece of paper won't stop him.
Kind of like the Constitution didn't help us against Hitler.
That's why we have a standing army, which he may have already destroyed.

The hard times are coming.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maggy said:


> The constitution is superseded by political correctness and social justice.


The Constitution will be shredded if Hillary gets elected.

The next President will appoint two, or maybe more, Supreme Court justices.

The 2nd, 4th, 5th, and 10th Amendments are in jeopardy if she becomes president.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Interesting, someone said a long, long, long time ago, who will govern the world wide web. It can not just be one country. Someone else said it will have the be the UN. 

These are troubling times.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok everyone , just sit back " LOCK & LOAD " be ready , the shit will hit the fan , war is in the picture for the USA .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Ok everyone , just sit back " LOCK & LOAD " be ready , the shit will hit the fan , war is in the picture for the USA .


I'm locked and loaded daily. Just sayin'.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hey guys...
This isn't U.S. law.

The change in question affects a U.K. law. Obama just supports the change.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Hey guys...
> This isn't U.S. law.
> 
> ...


Yet...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yet...


Our laws aren't expanded by a committee like this one, and Führer Obama won't be handing down edicts for much longer.
Hopefully, this kind of crap never sees our shores.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/OfficialBritainFirst/videos/1070597266418867/[/video] Keep this in your mind


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I pray that it does not hit our shores.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Our laws aren't expanded by a committee like this one, and Führer Obama won't be handing down edicts for much longer.
> Hopefully, this kind of crap never sees our shores.


Not Yet...

The fools and evil doers in Congress coupled with the fools and evil doers who sit on the Supreme Court will continue to look at all avenues to become more and more like the fools and evil doers of Europe as well as strive for a more enhanced New World Order.


----------



## GodnGunsGal (Aug 25, 2016)

I fear the worst.


----------

